# A new species: Gymnogeophagus tiraparae



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Ex _G. sp_. "San Borja" from Uruguay: http://www.aquaesfera.org/panel/showthread.php?t=3614

:wink:


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone care to translate that, I have tried 4 translation sites with no luck??


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is the full paper (in english)
http://www.ufrgs.br/ni/vol7num1/v07n1a03.pdf


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed - did you bring some of these guys back?

I love the etymology of the name.

Tiraparae "takes its name from Maria Luisa Tirapare, a Guarani woman who founded the now disappeared town of San Borja del Yi (close to the first locality where the new species was found), the last native town in Uruguayan land, where natives, fugitive African slaves, gauchos, and other outsiders lived together."

I wonder if this is the first of many "new" species of Gymnogeos: splitters rejoice!


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

edburress said:


> Here is the full paper (in english)
> http://www.ufrgs.br/ni/vol7num1/v07n1a03.pdf


Thanks Ed!


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

btate617 said:


> Ed - did you bring some of these guys back?


I did bring back 1m/3f. Almost our entire group brought them back, and almost the entire group lost this species. Mine suffered from Ich very badly (like 75% of the Gymnogeophagus brought back) and could not recover. I had a lot of problems with the species from the south (Rio Yi, Paso Pache) but this group was the only ones that did not survive.

Here was the male in QT









And here is the female that survived (pardon the poor pic, this is in a not-so-aesthetic "cool period" tank. 









Straight from Rio Yi









I am going back in November, and will visit the Rio Tacuarembo, so I will try again with this species.

Ed


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

All of mine made it back...and made it through quarantine. I must have been lucky!

I have three groups of them, each sharing a tank with a pair of rhabdotus-types...


----------

